
US Treasury Secretary claims that AI's impact on jobs is 50-100 years away - clarky07
https://www.axios.com/tech-reacts-to-mnuchins-dismissal-of-ai-impact-on-jobs-2328061287.html
======
Aron
Watch the longer clip that starts at 33:02 (and importantly carries on much
longer): [https://www.c-span.org/video/?425894-1/treasury-secretary-
st...](https://www.c-span.org/video/?425894-1/treasury-secretary-steven-
mnuchin-talks-axios-cofounder-mike-allen&start=1982)

In context, it is clear that he is referring specifically to the idea of
massive structural unemployment rather than the long-standing situation where
new technology displaces jobs but people find new ones. I think this can be
regarded as pretty mainstream. His AI referent is specifically clarified as
not being self-driving cars (he expects) but r2d2 robots that can replace
human interviewers (he doesn't expect soon).

------
I_am_neo
I have a computer playing DOOM on a shelf in this room, right now actually.
I've poked and peeked around the code and I'm really starting to get a good
understanding of the structures and methods used by the software. I've started
designing better AI bots to play Doom, some of them fail to learn better than
others, and others I make do learn better, and faster. Later I plan on
implementing an AI inside a hex-bug creepy crawling robot toy.

Did I mention, I'm a high school drop out, if that doesn't strike fear into
you, I don't know what will. In this "the golden age of information" there is
no excuse to not learn something. 50-100 years? I don't imagine it taking more
than a few years, but only if the money was in the right spot, so maybe, yeah,
50 years.

